# [The Real Deal] Official Thread



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*PRIDE FIGHTING is proud to announce its first ever show on American soil, "THE REAL DEAL"! The event will take place on SATURDAY,OCTOBER 21st at the THOMAS & MACK CENTER in LAS VEGAS, NEVADA.

Fedor Emelianenko vs Mark Coleman
Mauricio Rua vs Kevin Randleman
Mark Hunt vs Butterbean
Josh Barnett vs Pawel Nastula
Dan Henderson vs Vitor Belfort
Marvin Eastman vs Kazuhiro Nakamura
Joey Villasenor vs Robbie Lawler
Phil Baroni vs Yosuke Nishijima
*


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

I want to see Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira fight Mark Hunt in this event or Crocop part 2 if Crocop still is refusing to fight in the grand prix. I heard Fedor might fight Mark Coleman as well in a rematch. Fedor obviously is going to beat Coleman again I don't see what the point of this is. He should fight the winner of the grand prix at this event thats who. And stop closing every thread you disagree with you poor mod.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I think the fighters in the GP will show up but not fight. They might get injured and that would not be good for their PPV. I hope Fedor fights and it doesn't matter who cause he will win. I would like to see Mark Coleman fight Fedor, they would just ground and pound through the whole fight.*


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

If Coleman Fights Fedor Again, It Will End In Another Quick Submission..boring!!! Id Like To See Him Fight A Striker..why Not Have Fedor Fight Kharitinov, Insted Of His Bro..or Have Him Fight Hunt..coleman Has No Chance , Thats Just Stupid..and Is It Me Or Does Pride Spread Out Their Events Way Too Far..i Feel Like Ive Been Waiting Forever For The Next Event.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *PRIDE FIGHTING is proud to announce its first ever show on American soil, "THE REAL DEAL"! The event will take place on SATURDAY,OCTOBER 21st at the THOMAS & MACK CENTER in LAS VEGAS, NEVADA.
> 
> Possible participants include PRIDE Fighting Heavyweight Champion FEDOR EMELINANENKO, "THE NEW YORK BAD ASS" PHIL BARONI, KEVIN "THE MONSTER" RANDLEMAN, MIRKO "CRO COP" FILIPOVIC, MAURICIO "SHOGUN" RUA, KAZUYUKI "IRONHEAD" FUJITA, MARK "THE HAMMER" COLEMAN, and other PRIDE Fighting superstars! (Fighters and card subject to change.)
> *


Also on the card (that you don't have mentioned above):

*Josh Barnett* (AMC Pankration) 
*Kazuhiro Nakamura* (Yoshida Dojo) 
*Pawel Nastula* (Takada Dojo)

Going to be an awesome event. Glad I pre-ordered my tickets. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Razor when you go, take some pics for the site. :thumbsup: I wish I was in Las Vegas that weekend.*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Will do bud....if I remember. My cousin Scott and I are spending the weekend in Vegas....so we might be pre-occupied with other things as well.  

I'll do my best though! :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

I was in Las Vegas the weekend they held K-1 Battle at Belaggio. I stayed in Mandalay Bay which is where they hold half the UFC events most of the time and it is a pretty pricy hotel. Great city to debut in :thumbsup:.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Rush said:


> I was in Las Vegas the weekend they held K-1 Battle at Belaggio. I stayed in *Mandalay Bay* which is where they hold half the UFC events most of the time and it is a pretty pricy hotel. Great city to debut in :thumbsup:.


Yeah that's where were staying that weekend. Going to be f'n epic.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*For some reason I want both Randleman and Coleman to win but I don't see that happening. *


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

yea i think hammerhouse is going 0-2


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Razor when you go, take some pics for the site. :thumbsup: I wish I was in Las Vegas that weekend.*


yea we need to find a way to make this site the place to be so people forget about She-dog... seriously what a stupid name for a site they have.. the whole site is overrated


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Since I have been on this site, every PPV that the UFC puts on, we get more members. Tomorrow night after UFC 62 alot of people will be on this site looking for results. That's my theory.*


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Since I have been on this site, every PPV that the UFC puts on, we get more members. Tomorrow night after UFC 62 alot of people will be on this site looking for results. That's my theory.*


yea I think we'll break the 2000 member mark tomorrow night


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*vBookie is set up for this event. 
Fedor vs Coleman
Randleman vs Rua

Place your bets.*


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm predicting Hammer House to go 2-0. Fedor is coming off of an injury, fighting away from his domain, and his belt is not on the line. It is an upset in the making. Randleman is just a "Monster".


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Hammer House is going 0-2 Rua will own Randleman, Coleman and Fedor will be a terrible fight but Fedor will win some how. I'm not getting this crappy PPV. I also heard Baroni is fighting as well against Nakamura maybe :dunno:.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

crappy pay per view..this is gonna be a good event ..did u see whos fighting..its like a whos who of mma...and im announcing it now...if a hammerhouse fighter wins i will leave this forum!!


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

meh... i woulda liked a better fight card.. but it will do


----------



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *For some reason I want both Randleman and Coleman to win but I don't see that happening. *


Naw i def don't see that happening.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Hunt to KO Butterbean and Josh Barnett to beat Pawel Nastula.*


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Hunt to KO Butterbean and Josh Barnett to beat Pawel Nastula.*



could not have said it better myself


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Mark Hunt .vs. Butterbean and Josh Barnett .vs. Pawel Nastula have been added to the card. There are a lot of good fighters on the card, but none of the good fighters are fighting tough opponents besides Mauricio Rua taking on Kevin Randleman.


*That's true, Rua/Randleman fight can go either way. Hunt, Barnett, and Fedor should win their matches. :dunno: 

But you never know what can happen.*


----------



## Shocked (Sep 22, 2006)

who the hell puts these matches together?!! are they people who don't watch mma?

yeah , fedor and hunt are gonna come away all smiles... but we know that... just like the titanic is gonna sink and yet they still make the movie blah!  

this is not the REAL DEAL - its a foregone conclusion. 

start inviting some of the UFC greats over with cash injections - now THAT would be a REAL DEAL


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Shogun Is Gonna Destroy Randleman, Ko 4:11 Of Round 1


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I think you guys are right saying that they should make a better card to impress the americans. But come on, look at the UFC card coming up this Saturday...it still doesn't compare. I think adding a fight such as CroCop/Sylvia would definitely win the audience over though. Couple of other guys from Chutebox should fight too.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Vitor Belfort .vs. Dan Henderson has just been confirmed on the card of The Real Deal.


----------



## evilhomer (Jul 25, 2006)

how do u guys not like this card so far ?

their not gonna put the absolute best fights all on their first show to please a bunch of ignorant, unapperciative, drunk americans. They put together what appears to be slugfests and fights that would be likely to have a great finish to please crowds to gain further interest and get all you UFC fanaitics hooked on Pride b/c their better and actually have more than 5 guys in their HW and LHW division and are not forced to recycle fights by pumping out low quality rematch after rematch


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*vBookie has been set up for all the fights, place your bets. I want Belfort to beat Henderson, not sure if it will happen.*


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Dan Henderson lost to Kazuo Misaki, and its Vitor Belfort hes fighting. Anything can happen with Vitor Belfort. But I think Dan Henderson has this one in the bag. Vitor will try to kill him in a minute but Henderson will survive and make him give up on himself after the first round.


----------



## choper_bm (Jul 15, 2006)

i thought fighters that come in pride must be, at least should be al round masters...ofcourse many of them aren't good at all skils, but they are not so bad...what i'm trying to say that i don't approve Butterbean's entrance in pride...i mean...it's ridiculous...i laugh even when i watch him box, but pride...i'm speachless...it's true that for this fight people will show interest..many of them likes to watch that Airbus rolling around and get kicked...lol,l..o..l


----------



## _adek_ (Sep 25, 2006)

what happens with Crocop ? 
will he fight ?


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

_adek_ said:


> what happens with Crocop ?
> will he fight ?


*Not sure, yet. It's up to him. He did say that if Liddell wants Silva and Silva can't make it because of injuries, Cro Cop said he would step up to fight him. He will most likely be at the event but not sure if he will fight.*


----------



## Shocked (Sep 22, 2006)

cro cop will own liddell... hey I'm sayin it, youre sayin it....hell everybody's sayin it..

lets do the fight and get dana to say it


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hell yeah


----------



## choper_bm (Jul 15, 2006)

i realy think Mirko is not gonna fight in that tournament cause he sure don't want something unexpected to happen and be prevented from title match...but who knows


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

choper_bm said:


> i realy think Mirko is not gonna fight in that tournament cause he sure don't want something unexpected to happen and be prevented from title match...but who knows


I agree i dont think he should fight if they are planning to have him fight fedor on new years. But if he does choose to fight someone is getting kicked so hard they wish they were never born.


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

evilhomer said:


> how do u guys not like this card so far ?
> 
> their not gonna put the absolute best fights all on their first show to please a bunch of ignorant, unapperciative, drunk americans. They put together what appears to be slugfests and fights that would be likely to have a great finish to please crowds to gain further interest and get all you UFC fanaitics hooked on Pride b/c their better and actually have more than 5 guys in their HW and LHW division and are not forced to recycle fights by pumping out low quality rematch after rematch


Truest words I've ever heard

You rock man


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Rush said:


> Hammer House is going 0-2 Rua will own Randleman, Coleman and Fedor will be a terrible fight but Fedor will win some how. I'm not getting this crappy PPV. I also heard Baroni is fighting as well against Nakamura maybe :dunno:.


*All it takes is one slip from Fedor and Coleman will capitalize by kneeing him in the head, until he is KO'd. Anything can happen, but what would you guys think, if Coleman did beat Fedor? This is a non-title match but if he did win, do you think he could get a title shot after Cro Cop? 

I'm a huge Fedor fan but I wouldn't mind Coleman beating him for some reason!?*


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *All it takes is one slip from Fedor and Coleman will capitalize by kneeing him in the head, until he is KO'd. Anything can happen, but what would you guys think, if Coleman did beat Fedor? This is a non-title match but if he did win, do you think he could get a title shot after Cro Cop?
> 
> I'm a huge Fedor fan but I wouldn't mind Coleman beating him for some reason!?*


As you know from my previous posts, I think that Coleman will pull off the upset. We would have to see how the Fedor/Cro-Cop fight went to see if Coleman would get a shot at the title. If Fedor wins then Coleman would probably get a title shot but it would of course be in Japan and under official Pride rules. If Cro-Cop wins then give Coleman a shot at kicking Shoguns butt again so that idiot will shut up. Although, after Randleman beats the snot out of Shogun we may not hear from him again.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

theboz19 said:


> As you know from my previous posts, I think that Coleman will pull off the upset. We would have to see how the Fedor/Cro-Cop fight went to see if Coleman would get a shot at the title. If Fedor wins then Coleman would probably get a title shot but it would of course be in Japan and under official Pride rules. If Cro-Cop wins then give Coleman a shot at kicking Shoguns butt again so that idiot will shut up. Although, after Randleman beats the snot out of Shogun we may not hear from him again.


*Definatly agree with you on everything. :thumbsup: *


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

theboz19 said:


> As you know from my previous posts, I think that Coleman will pull off the upset. We would have to see how the Fedor/Cro-Cop fight went to see if Coleman would get a shot at the title. If Fedor wins then Coleman would probably get a title shot but it would of course be in Japan and under official Pride rules. If Cro-Cop wins then give Coleman a shot at kicking Shoguns butt again so that idiot will shut up. Although, after Randleman beats the snot out of Shogun we may not hear from him again.


WOW! How many times have you guys seen Shogun fight ?? Seriously...He is a world class athlete and a fighter. Has anyone seen him at the Final Conflict? Both him and Arona (I know he's top team) can be considered in Wand's league, not in the Hammerhouse boys' !!! Anyones can get lucky lucky Coleman did, but Shogun is way more skilled than both Randleman and Coleman. I guess we'll find out...

Maybe you should check out his recor before you judge Shogun

PRIDEFC Official Website


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

I don't see Coleman pulling anything off lol

If anyone wants to make a cash bet on how lucky he is, hit me up :thumbsup:


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *All it takes is one slip from Fedor and Coleman will capitalize by kneeing him in the head, until he is KO'd. Anything can happen, but what would you guys think, if Coleman did beat Fedor? This is a non-title match but if he did win, do you think he could get a title shot after Cro Cop?
> 
> I'm a huge Fedor fan but I wouldn't mind Coleman beating him for some reason!?*


you can't knee at this one i thought. Isn't it against the rules?


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Forgot about that. :thumbsdown: *


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

honestly, if coleman wins, i would question all my knowledge and experience with MMA!!!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

fedor vs. coleman is gonna end with another fedor victory. shogun and randleman is gonna be a closer fight. shogun needs to knock his ass out on the feet cause on the ground is bad news. i honestly think shogun is gonna catch him with a nice shot


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

R.I.P. Mark Coleman

Thats all I have to say


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

anyone go to the PRIDE site? look at the card so far, in print... this is gunna be some show!!!


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I'm hoping Randleman wins.  *


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> R.I.P. Mark Coleman
> 
> Thats all I have to say


R.I.P. Kevin Randleman 

That's all I have to add.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Fight card updated.*


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

herton17 said:


> R.I.P. Kevin Randleman
> 
> That's all I have to add.


very well put


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

herton17 said:


> R.I.P. Kevin Randleman
> 
> That's all I have to add.


I agree, he still has a punchers chance, but you gotta no shogun is the superior fighter I say he is the best LHW in the world, screw wanderlei throw shogun at liddel.


----------



## ppyeruba (Oct 4, 2006)

Shogun will be the winner. It's very much young and technically superior than Randleman..


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

chuck and shogun would be a sweet one


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> I agree, he still has a punchers chance, but you gotta no shogun is the superior fighter I say he is the best LHW in the world, screw wanderlei throw shogun at liddel.


not being a dyck, but why does he have a puncher's chance, cause he got a lucky shot on cro-cop? just curious... cause i have yet to ever see a reason from randleman as to why he should be a professional fighter.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

pt447 said:


> not being a dyck, but why does he have a puncher's chance, cause he got a lucky shot on cro-cop? just curious... cause i have yet to ever see a reason from randleman as to why he should be a professional fighter.


haha well he has shown that he can throw a knock out punch thats why I am giving him a punchers chance.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

pt447 said:


> not being a dyck, but why does he have a puncher's chance, cause he got a lucky shot on cro-cop? just curious... cause i have yet to ever see a reason from randleman as to why he should be a professional fighter.


really?/ i think randleman is a tuff dude, but i think he is a lil overmatched here, he is gonna take shogun down , and eventually get tired and shogun is gonna drop him like a bad habit


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

thats probably exactly how things are gonna go.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Baroni vs Nishijima has been officially added to the card.

PRIDE OFFICIAL WEBSITE


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Updated.*


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

man this is going to be a Badass ****n PPV fight... def. seeing this, and any Pride Fight card is usually 1000x better then UFC... i couldnt agree with the person that stated, they pump out to many Rematches and some terrible fight cards..

Having Fedor, Coleman, Shogun, Randleman, Mark Hunt, Phil, Vitor Belfort, Dan, thats better then a Whole Yrs worth of UFC PPV Fight Cards

i know im going to appreciate this fight


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't know that the Pride card is so much better than the UFC cards have been recently, but it is nice to see the card & recognize 75+% of the names on it. Can't really say a card is great until you see the show.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Pr0d1gy said:


> I don't know that the Pride card is so much better than the UFC cards have been recently, but it is nice to see the card & recognize 75+% of the names on it. Can't really say a card is great until you see the show.


As far as main events go, it isn't as good. It's hard to beat Silva/Franklin and Hughes/Penn II, but from top to bottom I think it's a better event than most, recent UFCs. It sucks that Butterbean/Hunt was turned into a boxing match by the NSAC, and Marvin Eastman was pulled off the event by the WFA. Besides these little things, it looks like it could be an exciting event.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*After reading several different threads about the rules and regulations about this event, I've come to an opinion. Fighters who have fought in the UFC that now fight for Pride might have an edge over fighters who have only fought in Pride. Barnett, Randleman, and Coleman among others know how to handle themselves on American soil. I'm not saying they will automatically win, especially Coleman going against Fedor.*


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *After reading several different threads about the rules and regulations about this event, I've come to an opinion. Fighters who have fought in the UFC that now fight for Pride might have an edge over fighters who have only fought in Pride. Barnett, Randleman, and Coleman among others know how to handle themselves on American soil. I'm not saying they will automatically win, especially Coleman going against Fedor.*


Yes the fighters who have fought here in America will have an advantage. Do we know yet if they will use a Pride ring or a cage?


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

2 more fawkN Days... i cant Wait, i wish they would play this at Bars ,but owells, im gonna stay home w/ buddies and drink and watch


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

cabby said:


> Yes the fighters who have fought here in America will have an advantage. Do we know yet if they will use a Pride ring or a cage?


no way its a cage... they are trying to take UFC's market away... why would they copy them..


and as for whoever was talking about pride cards vs ufc cards.. as main events go, if u talk about just the names, Pride has better names on their cards, and u talk about the actual fights, i dont see how silva/franklin was a great fight... getting owned is not a great fight.. pure muay thai clinch destruction.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

So I take it Robbie Lawler has now OFFICIALLY signed with them then? If that's the case, anyone know how long of a deal it is?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> So I take it Robbie Lawler has now OFFICIALLY signed with them then? If that's the case, anyone know how long of a deal it is?


All I can say I hope he's done with swinging wildly


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

cabby said:


> All I can say I hope he's done with swinging wildly


HAHA yeah...but I like watching him throw *BOMBS*.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

^^^^Note the Dean Lister avatar. Lister is one dangerous man.


----------



## Dutch Master (Sep 12, 2006)

Just bought the event on PPV. Should be a great night of fighting.

Whats with Butterbean fighting Mark Hunt

EASY KO.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

from what i can see its Butterbean v Sean O'Haire (ex WWE wrestler) - Hunt is off the card ???


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Dutch Master said:


> Just bought the event on PPV. Should be a great night of fighting.
> 
> Whats with Butterbean fighting Mark Hunt
> 
> EASY KO.


People are saying the Butterball/Hunt fight is off


----------



## svtcobras (Sep 13, 2006)

*PrideFc GPOW 2006*

Check out my pics from my trip.
1
2


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

svtcobras said:


> Check out my pics from my trip.
> 1
> 2


Hey great pics friend. Just looked at all of them. Pretty cool shit


----------



## _adek_ (Sep 25, 2006)

there's any possibility of seeing the fights in europe?. A ppstream channel or something...¿??


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

i second thatt reqest even if some one could tell wot channel its on


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm super excited for the PPV tonight. I'm ordering it and my friend is coming over to watch it. It'll be great :thumbsup:.


----------



## loudmom (Oct 21, 2006)

I cant wait to see this, and will check to see if Dana White and Tim Sylvia will be ringside


----------

